# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Southern Bau limestone hill forest

## kuching

This is a photography trip. I wish to search for rare species of plants on the summit area. However, I failed to reach to the summit of a limestone hill at southern part of Bau. I think I picked the wrong route to climb. It's too hard & dangerous to climb the cliff. Anyway, I'll try to find the way to summit next time.

The limestone wall / cliff :






A clearwater stream at the foothill of limestone hill:





Unidentified species of Orchid:

----------


## kuching

Inflorescence of a species of terrestrial orchid, _Plocoglottis acuminata_.






Close-up:





Terrestrial orchid, _Plocoglottis acuminata_.






_Monophyllaea glauca_ ??

----------


## kuching

The inflorescence of a species of liana:




Close-up:



_Amorphophallus_ sp.




Fruits of _Amorphophallus_ sp.

----------


## kuching

_Begonia_ sp.



Snails ; Right is _Pterocyclus_ sp. and left is _Cyclotus biciliatus_ .





Micro snail - species A (less than 1cm)

----------


## kuching

Micro snail - probably _Alyceaus_ sp. (less than 1.5cm)




Micro snail ? - species B (shell is less than 1cm in length)

----------


## kuching

Updating:

_Amorphophallus brachyphyllus_; this is endemic to the Bau limestones:




This _Amorphophallus_ is very common in limestone hill areas. Another species, _A. eburneus_  can be found on the Padawan limestones and an undescribed species can be found on the Serian limestones. _A. julaihii_  can be found in Mulu limestone hill areas. This plants also can be found in the limestone hills of Niah, Merirari and Sarang (each endemic and not as yet described).

Some of these _Amorphophallus_ have VERY LARGE inflorescence such as A. titanum from Sumatra which the spathe is 1 metre across & spadix is about 2 metres tall !!!!



_Begonia speluncae_, endemic species to Bau limestone areas:




Confirmed, this is _Monophyllaea glauca_, very common plant in limestone hills:






A species of moth:

----------


## kuching

more on this link:

http://www.ibanorum.netfirms.com/krokong.htm

Since today (Sunday) is a sunny day, I'll go to explore another mountain again.

----------

